# Hey Joe Lyddon



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

You were absolutely correct in saying that Miley is a clown with an absence of morals and common sense. I stand corrected - my apologies.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

"Well Holy God"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Miley who, and what's this all about….??? I missed something…...


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Miley Cyrus. Joe and I had a disagreement a looooooong time ago, and I am not one to keep the blinders on. Joe probably disagrees with me about the blinders - since he has me blocked - oh well, his loss, not mine.

AND, I don't think the mythical, mystical, invisible, quasi "holy" boogie man had anything to do with it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't feel bad Jimbo. While I am not blocked by Joe currently, I am probably the only one who has been blocked by Joe TWICE. Who knows, my telling you this might get me blocked a third time from the same LJ… *;-)*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Did Joe Think That Miley Was A MOOSE LIMB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........?

!



!

Reminds me of reading Henry Miller when I was young ,
now Im starting to look like those guys !! ginga


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I've heard that anyone can start a contest on LJ's now . I envision daily contests
with huge cash and tool gift cards for the daily tifecta , editors choice winners would get
expense paid vacations to Houston , the cultural center of the county. There would be 
daily Hand Plane tool Auctions that would be just like Barrett-Jackson , only larger , every bud just skyping and bidding ,running prices through the roof . And perhaps even para -mutual bingo sponsored 
by friendly 'off-shore' members , interactive educational woodworking games for the kids …..
the future is just looking awesome around here ! What was that thing Shakespeare wrote regarding
'commerce and pleasure ' ? uh…..........................


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

If Bukowski had held a contest , it might have looked something like….....


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

oh before I forget , just wanted to tell you about my new Rigid Table Saw ,
I will be back with a picture ,but im in a big hurry and i'm in another town ,
and im on someone else's computer , and …...


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

A Buddhist Couple practicing for Dallas Texas's annual " ' Karma as Retribution ' Slap Fest "


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Question from Holly :










" Hi Moment , I am somewhat of a beginning woodworker and have aquirred a few tools .
Here's my problem ; I recently came into about 200 dollars that I didn't even know I had ! 
I found it wrapped in a sock that was stuffed in a hairdryer that was in a shoe box that 
was in the bottom of my mother-in-law's closet . What sort of tool should I buy with this money ?
Thanks , Holly .

Reply :

" Well , Holly , I would suggest you buy one of these









It is one of the tools I have used very successfully to enhance my woodworking experience .
Buy one , they are only a dollar each ! If that doesn't work , try the pass line at the craps table .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Question from Randy :










"Hey Moment , what's up with the freakin chisel thing man ! I'm pissed .
Is that back supposed to be flat or what ? and how far up does
the flatness run .? It's crazy ! How do you sharpen yours ?

My Reply :

" I can't help you Bro' , I have a person who comes in on Tuesdays to do that , sorry ."


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Question from Z I L L A :









"Hi Moment , Just relaxing here on the set , WYD ? "

My Reply :

" RAAAAAWWWWWAAAAARAARAAAAWWWWWAAAAAAAAAA !!! "


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Question from Colonel Gem :










What promulgerous chicainerous circumstance has ,sadly led your back to this seedy lounge

of cannumberrous cantankery, Moment ? My perturbment is only exceeded by your under

reaching parodies ' ,and your assurances of withdrawal is found woefully negligent .










It's totally Jimbo4's fault . See the other day I was skiming this thread whose theme 
was about ' what's your favorite thing about LJ ' or to that effect …and Jimbo4's answer 
was DKV . aka Donny Dildo . Then today I see Jimbo4 had a Hey Joe thread , just like I had a Hey Joe
thread a long while ago , and I thought I was having a flashback , then what can only be described as a pavlovian schism , for which i am clearly blameless, led me here . My recall ability , which is accute , can
also be annoying . Let us beat our spam cans into plow shares and speak of these matters no further .


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

"Well Holy What's His Name". A nonsensical LJ thread - love is out there. ))


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Bravo, moment, bravo


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

de nada ,gracias , senoir renners .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know what this is about but have no hessitaion in declaring JOE LYDON as my friend.What a really nice gentleman who has been very kind to me. So there .


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

"Hey Joe"


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

What's the best , single malt whisky 'round Speyside ways ? What would you recommend , Scotsman ? Thanks .


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

If any of this is meant for Joe Lydon on this site then it should be noted that his name is spelled *Joe Lyddon!*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Just don't be diss'n the Cyrus clan , they go WAAAAY back .

They were kick'n it way before fisher mens and moose limbs ,

and even before kentucy was a state . Miley comes from a long

line of royalty and she should be able to do whatever makes 
her darling little heart happiest !!!!!!!!!! Leave her alone !!!!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

What makes her a clown and lacking in morals…

Bad hair, funny clothes, and lack of morals….. would we even have a site if not for that.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Well , I'm having a Super Sparkly Day . Yesterday was a cutting day and was less sparkly .
Shaping this into that .


















Today is a blue skies sparkly day .



















Hope everyone is having a Super Sparkly Sanding day .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Question from the 21st Century :










" Moment , do you think you will be making it back here anytime soon


> ?


? "

My Reply :










" I'm on Lumberjocks.com …and you're breaking up real bad….......what ? "


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" Listen Everyone !!! John Frum will retun and he will bring hand tools for Everyone !! "


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you know what MDF and Scooby snacks have in common ?

If so, you may just be ready to post on this thread . : )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Question from Norm :










" OK , Moment , I give up . What's the answer ? "

My reply : " Norm , they are both fakey and flakey , and neither will get you buzzed ."


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

> ........"


 " .........."." ?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

..??










.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.









~Spitzer

.

.
.

.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Me : " Hey things are getting a little rediculous with this load speed ! "

My Computer :" Shaking me is not going to increase your dl speed , dummy ! "

Me : " I've been shaking you because you have a loose usb port ,and i'm too cheap to get wired-less
just on principle alone , dumb ass ! " Bad case of tennis elbow thanks to you."

My Computer : " Just fiddle with the connection with your fingers or un-plug it and then just 
plug it back in , ...ort brain ! "

Me : " Doin't you think that I have tried that, idiot !! NO that doesn't work . I have to stand up and 
Wave you around like somekind of wizard doing a bad robot dance or magical stuff but I am
beginning to suspect its you doing this to spite me and Not a loose usb port at all , wire bag . "

My CompUter : " I can assure you Moment that it is only a hardware problem, obviously . I'm not
predicted to fail until another 58,000 hours ."

Me : " Fat chance you moron ! That freaking modem is going back to the cable co. ,manana .
I will find you a great home overseas in one of those Re-Cy Exchange programs
if you keep sass'n me ."


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Moment, you are really wired - uh, I like it !


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah Jimbo4, nice week huh .? We had that guy who cursed out the entire membership of LJ's
He seemed a liittle purturbed bout sompin . Funny , It's not like we all haven't seen that one before .*: )*
We've got toilets and pick up trucks and mouse traps,and BS on the projects page…......all in all …...
I would say that things are 'normal' ...maybe even a little advance guard .


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Moment, there are times here like Mad Magazine - gotta be kinda weird (wired ?) to even get past the cover. Seems there are some here on LJ like that, cover obliterates.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Mad Magazine , Boy's Life , Highlights , comic books ,cub scout manual , those are the
types of books that are important , not wasteful video games that idly waste the hours .
I agree .


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*The best joke I ever heard was told to me in 1969.

It seems this old guy was in the hospital, in a coma, for 20 years, since 1949. One day, he suddenly awoke from his coma, and sat up in bed. He looked out the window, and noticed the flag was flying at half-staff. He pushed the button to call the nurse. When the nurse showed up, he said, "Nurse, who died?" She said, "Oh, Dwight Eisenhower has just passed away." To which the man replied, "Oh, ********************, that means that bastard Nixon is president!."*


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I have no idea what just happened but I liked it.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ solvias *,,
*
Check out my Nephew's Cousin's *********************************** Girlfriend's Nail Polish .*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

haha nice moment.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you mean nice moment …or ….nice , moment….....or nice moment , moment ??
My aka confuses me sometimes ( not ) . *: )*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*READINGS FROM…............*










The Book of Prophet Awon

Chapter Two ,verse six ;

" Low ,in that day , there came to live amongst the people , the Spamites , and strife and
woefulness followed with them ,untill the lord smote the Spamites with a mighty vengeance . "


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Grilled or BBQ'd ?


----------

